
Kodak shares soar by 570 percent - axiomdata316
https://www.cnbc.com/2020/07/28/kodak-soars-another-40percent-after-trump-announces-deal-to-manufacture-generic-drug-ingredients.html
======
leptoniscool
Kodak shares had a lot of short positions, possible most of the move was due
to short covering.

